
Anti-Piracy Group Rips Off Pirate Bay Website, Faces Lawsuit - felipebueno
http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-group-rips-off-pirate-bay-website-faces-lawsuit-130213/
======
theevocater
Talk about playing right into the pirate bay's hands. The Pirate Bay can sue
the CIAPC and put on a show about how even copyright's defenders mess up.

------
zwegner
Seems kind of funny for TPB to be threatening a copyright infringement
lawsuit. But then again, it's also funny for a pro-copyright organization to
be blatantly ripping them off...

~~~
gtr32x
^ This.

Irony is flowing in the air from both parties. TPB certainly had better
alternatives than being 'angry' about such an incident. It's understood that
CIPAC tried to play it clever. However it could've been such a smack to the
face to CIPAC if TPB played it out its PR in another way.

~~~
unimpressive
This is obviously a way for the bay to point out the absurdity of copyright
law.

------
mcintyre1994
Genius move, but surely CIAPC will settle with whatever fee if it comes to
anything. That case going to court can be nothing but bad for CIAPC - anything
they say in defence will be strewn against them in future, a ruling either way
costs them PR or legal precedent. Wouldn't like to be their lawyer.

~~~
redthrowaway
Why would TPB settle? They make more than enough money from porn ads and
autoplaying popunders. I'd think they'd relish the publicity and would love to
get an actual judgement.

~~~
mcintyre1994
According to the article their terms give a fee for breaking them - I expect
that'd act like an upper bound on what they can get in court. In that case,
settling without legal fees would surely be preferable?

------
bartl
But!... But!... It's a parody! Fair use!

Yeah, right.

~~~
Pinckney
The logo and overall design might be parody, but copying the stylesheet
(comments and all) would probably not have that defence.

